# Vossen Wheels



## rayhussain (Aug 23, 2018)

just got these new wheels
20" wheels
lowered with UP 2" springs
Loving these new lowering springs. This is how Handling and cornering should be! 2" drop is perfect for no gap.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Try rotating your pictures by 90 degrees.


----------



## Rob Washington (Jun 17, 2017)

rayhussain said:


> View attachment 13957
> View attachment 13958
> View attachment 13959
> 
> ...


I really like your overall stealth look also. I'd get a license plate "FRISBEE". The reference may be a little obscure these days but it comes from the book Red Storm Rising by Tom Clancy. Also, frisbees look like spaceships.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Here you go. Guess I have issues, so I did it for you, since I can't handle a sideways pic. Feel free to save them back if you don't have a tool to rotate them.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Very nice. I wouldn't say "Hell Yes" , but it is a nice wheel and really like the complete look of the car. Nice job.


----------



## JazzyJames (Aug 16, 2018)

Rayhussain, what are your exact specs? I like Vossen wheels. Any issues? Plus, what size tires did you go with?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

JazzyJames said:


> Rayhussain, what are your exact specs? I like Vossen wheels. Any issues? Plus, what size tires did you go with?


Vossen HF2 comes in 20X9 +32 or +38 and 20X10.5 +45.

Also, fixed original post for OP.


----------



## JazzyJames (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for wheel size. How about tire sizes? Wondering if the car rubs.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

JazzyJames said:


> Thanks for wheel size. How about tire sizes? Wondering if the car rubs.


I'd assume this is 245/35/20 and 285/30/20 seeing how the tire doesn't stretch as much.


----------



## MP3 (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you have a picture of the car with wheels only, and no springs installed?


----------



## ancM3 (Jan 4, 2019)

Rayhussain,
Your M3 looks awesome. I love the Vossen HF2 wheels. I also got the HF2 20" wheels on my Model 3


----------

